# Bmw e30 engine bay



## sid001 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi guys :newbie: :wave:

My E30 engine bay is coated in the protective wax i think from the factory from new 1990, tried allsorts to remove it but nothing seems to work, any idea what i can use.

Thanks sid


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

what products have you used do far?
do you have any pictures and are you sure its not grease?
try a strong dilution of all purpose cleaner and degreaser and aggitate with a brush !


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Wouldn't the protective wax been worn off after over 20 years?


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

TBH i would leave it alone
Its there for a purpose
Ok you want your bay to be clean,but i would prefer my e30 to stay fresh


----------



## vince (Jan 1, 2009)

This stuff is the yellow finish you see on old BMW engine bay metal covers...rocker cover etc.. 

Im planning an E36 project next, ive put a bit of thought into this and will be getting the cast parts of the engine bay bead blasted. I had a rocker cover done on my current car and it came out literally better than new.

Its very hard to remove that yellow stuff...i know i tried many things on my old E30 325


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Steam cleaning will remove it, used to plaster it over custom race parts that were being shelved, it comes off with a pressure washer at 60°c with some tfr.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I had the same problem with mine, in the end i just left it alone.,


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

White Spirit or Turpentine Substitute should soften and allow you remove the wax protection.

Alan W


----------



## sid001 (Apr 29, 2011)

Ta for replys tried turps no effect , steam cleaner dont budge it, on with tardis at the moment 

Cheers Andrew


----------

